# reversal of gastric bypass code??



## herrera4 (Aug 19, 2016)

ive seen revisions but not a reversal so im a little confused
ATTEMPTED ROBOTIC REVERSAL OF GASTRIC BYPASS, UPPER ENDOSCOPY, CHOLECYSTECTOMY, INSERTION OF J TUBE AND G TUBE, SMALL BOWEL RESECTION, GASTROGASTROSTOMY, REVERSAL OF GASTRIC BYPASS. LYSIS OF ADHESIONS (Modified

if anyone is willing to help id appreciate and post op note-but I never seem to get a response when I originally post a lengthy note...  lol thank you!


----------



## danskangel313 (Sep 4, 2016)

Reversal = Revision = Restoration, so basically what they're saying is that they're undoing the rearranged stapled stomach/small intestine setup back to the original way that it was. When they say "ATTEMPTED ROBOTIC REVERSAL OF GASTRIC BYPASS", did this fail and become an open procedure? If so, you're going to code as if it was always open.

It sounds like the patient experienced some sort of *majorly severe* complication(s) from a previous gastric bypass given the fact they had to place two separate tubes and remove the gallbladder in addition to the "reversal". If you post more information, I can try to help you if you want.


----------

